# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Lange menstruatie, naar de huisarts???

## Pdc

Beste allemaal
ik slik al ruim vijf jaar de pil. Waarvan ik de laatste twee jaar elke keer drie maanden door slik en dan een stopwerk inlas. Nou had ik twee weken geleden voor het eerst een doorbraakbloedig. Deze duurt echter nu al twee weken (waarvan ik de laatste week weer ben begonnen metde pil) en neemt niet af. Moet ik hiermee naar de huisarts?
Alvast bedankt!
Gr.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Pdc,

Het zou best kunnen dat je lichaam nu aan het protesteren is door al dat doorslikken. Heb je nu nog steeds last van die bloeding? En is het echt een zware bloeding of meer wat bruine afscheiding? Wanneer het nog veel langer gaat duren is het misschien wel verstandig om de huisarts in te schakelen. Misschien is de pil die jij nu slikt wel te licht of te zwaar voor je. Op dat soort vragen kan je huisarts jou het beste antwoord op geven!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Pdc

Ik denk zeker dat je lichaam protesteerd vanwege het doorslikken van de pil.
Een keer in de vakantie bijv. is niet erg, maar zoals ik van jou begrijp doe jij dat stelselmatig en das niet goed.
Als je graag beschermd wilt zijn en geen menstruatie wilt, kan je beter de prikpil nemen.
Ik denk dat het wel vanzelf weer over gaat, maar zou deze waarschuwing wel ter harte nemen.
Eventueel als je veel bloed verliest kan je aan je huisarts naproxen 500mg vragen, dit zorgt ervoor dat je niet zo heftig vloeid.

Groetjes,
Diane

----------

